

Show HN: Startup MVP - ulisesrmzroche

Hey HN,<p>Thinking of pursuing this if it can get some traction. Right now it&#x27;s super early, just starte yesterday, so any and all advice&#x2F;critiques welcome. Thanks in advance. The startup is at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lindavista.tv
======
hayksaakian
I'm not the demographic, but from a usability POV, the site is hard to use on
a phone.

------
ulisesrmzroche
link: [http://lindavista.tv](http://lindavista.tv)

